# Officer Russell A. George



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Russell A. George

Ball Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Sunday, June 26, 2011

Biographical Info
Age: 47
Tour of Duty: 18 years
Badge Number: BL-4

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: June 26, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Officer Russell George was killed when he was invovled in a automobile accident while responding to a call for assistance from another Police Officer.

Officer George was responded to a call for assistance from another Officer from the Ball Police Department. He was traveling south on US Hwy 165 when his patrol car collided with an abandoned bicycle that was located in the roadway. After colliding with the bicycle, Officer George lost control of his patrol car, left the roadway and collided with several trees. After colliding with the trees, the patrol car became engulfed in flames. Officer George died at the scene.

Officer George had served with the Ball Police Department for 18 years and had previously served with the United States Army.

Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information
Ball Police Department
100 Municipal Drive
Ball, LA 71405

Phone: (318) 640-4673


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Off. George


----------

